# Mario Lanza



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

In honor of his birthday:


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Gorgeous! 

And just a crazy guess based on the slow motion video of Mr. Lanza and....potatoes!! You don't think he's cute by any chance?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Please, one more:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ScottK said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> And just a crazy guess based on the slow motion video of Mr. Lanza and....potatoes!! You don't think he's cute by any chance?


I would wait till he stopped singing before I begged for a kiss if I were his co star.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

If Lanza had arranged his life differently, kept his head on straight, worked hard and stayed healthy, he would have been one of the opera greats. That's a lot of ifs.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

He was my dad’s favourite singer and he is one of mine too! Glorious.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

My personal favourite 




But I think his greatest legacy is the number of others he inspired to become opera singers.


----------

